# Weapon Transitions



## Tgace (Nov 11, 2003)

A technique that is big in firearms circles is weapon transitions. When the primary weapon goes down due to malfunction or runs dry at a point where you have no time to reload, you drop it and move smoothly and quickly to your secondary weapon. I was wondering if anybody translates that into their training. One example..You have a stick in hand and blade in belt. Practice smooth transition to blade after opponent disarms you of your stick. Could also be scenario training where you try OC on the BG and he keeps coming so you transition to a pocket stick, he goes to knife and you transition to gun/knife etc.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi Tgrace,

I have played around a little with that scenario.

A cool drill to develop coordination is the chambered single sinawali drill.

For references, please refer to the following:

Modern Arnis:"Phiippine Style Stick Fighting" by Remy A. Presas - usually referred in the US as the "Pink Book":   Pages 131 and 132.

Guro W. Hock Hoheim's "Filipino Combactives" ("Archipelago Combatives"): Level 2.   Please refer to level 2 documentation and video.  It is called "Chambered Single Sinawali".

"Complete Sinawali" by Renaldo S. Galang.  Pages 45 - 47: Bunot-Kaluban:"Drawing the Sword".

Now for the drill:

First practice chambered single sinawali with with two sticks.

Then practice it with a stick and knife.  Basically its the same drill but the knives will do the work of the other stick.

Now incorporate the movements to practice same-side and opposite-side drawing of knife from holster.

I. Stick and knife
II. Empty-hand and knife
III. Empty-hand and whatever weapon.

Note: these drills are from the right-hand dominate perspective, they can be reversed and practiced reversed.

I. Practice also stopping/grabbing an opposite-side punch, drawing the knife with left-hand with the knife holsterd on same side or opposite-side.

II. Practice also stopping/grabbing a same-side punch, drawing the knife with left-hand with the knife holsterd on same side or opposite-side.

III.
 a.  Practice passing an opposite-side punch, drawing the knife with left-hand with the knife holsterd on same side or opposite-side.
 b. Repeat with opponent throwing a kick instead.

IV.
 a.  Practice passing a same-side punch, drawing the knife with left-hand with the knife holsterd on same side or opposite-side.
 b. Repeat with opponent throwing a kick instead.

Have fun,

Palusut


----------



## Tgace (Nov 11, 2003)

Nice....sounds like some drills I could translate to baton/pistol too.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tgace _
> *Nice....sounds like some drills I could translate to baton/pistol too. *



Glad you got the hint

Tgrace,

Please also try accessing different grips, ie, for knife, natural vs reverse.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 12, 2003)

I think this is a great thing to do in light sparring. Just yesterday I was attacking a partner with a knife in a drill to avoid, parry and possibly disarm the blade; he was empty handed, but had a knife in his belt to be used when the positions reverse. He was able to disarm me, and seeing the opportunity, I grabbed his knife from his belt and continued. The motion felt perfectly natural and the flow of the fight continued after, but the mindset of grabbing an available weapon fell right into place.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2003)

We usually do this unconciously.  While doing any particular flow drill, we may draw another weapon, switch grips, or draw an opponent's weapon.  Also, once in a while, I'll hand or toss another weapon to someone in the middle of a drill.

And you can also do what Aldon Asher did to me once:  seeing a knife lying on the ground from a previous disarm, I went for it.  Aldon stepped on the flat of the blade as soon as I had the hilt, painfully pinning my fingers to the concrete floor.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rocky (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually yo can use semi sparring with double stick down to single against doudlbe, then single to single then empty hand to single stick, then knife to knife then empty hand to knife then practice a cq hand gun disarm then empty hand sparring all in sequence and trying to keep a good flow. Its fun anf serves a very good purpose.

 On of the things I hate watchi Eskrima students do is plain disarms. Ex. empty hand against the stick, it should automatically flow straight into something else. The best I have ever met at doing this is Master Edward, if you disarm him you better make sure you take him out because his follow up is lightning fast.


 This one time at Balintawak class (my American pie imitation) actually we were at Gm Buot house about 10 years ago and Gm Buot disarmed Hal I mean lightning quick and smooth, Hal however out of instinct grab Gm Buot by the ears with both hands and closed in with a head butt. Now Hal meant no disrespect to GM Buot its just how we train and how we traind with Remy. About half way through his reaction Hal realized what he was doing and felt really awkward and pulled up, I basically had to go home a change my drawers   But GM Buot just smiled and said very good Hal. I thought well he's going to kill Hal now but it was cool. It really showed Hals ability to translate from one weapon or situation to another. 

Rocky


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi guys,
     Some of the Filipino WWII verterans I've met would say: "fight with your hands long enough to get your knife... fight with the knife long enough to get to your gun... run out of bullets, bacck to the knife until you get another (the enemy's) gun..." Transitioning is not a new concept, just newly articulated. Many of the tactical firearms courses I've attended in the past placed heavy emphasis on trasitioning; if you ever have the chance to attend an H&K course, do it. They're great. 
      Tom, I'm very interested in the UoF Continuum your department uses. Please contact me at my private e-mail.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Tgace (Nov 12, 2003)

Ive always wanted to see a "kata/form" for police use where you wear full duty gear with red gun, training oc, baton etc where you go from force level to force level in the continuum. Maybe someday...

This leads into the concept of having multiple weapon systems... Some SWAT teams send operators in to stealth clear bldgs with handguns only, they pack 2 pistols in the event one goes down.


----------

